# Our dogs in danger



## kevin chin (Jul 27, 2008)

-- permission to cross post is granted -- 

AB 1634 will face its final hurdle in the California state legislature over the next few weeks. 

The bill was "gut amended" in June into a different bill, one that on the surface appeared to remove many objections. Unfortunately the new AB 1634 is arguably worse than the old bill. If Californians don't seriously step up the response, this bill will soon pass the California state legislature. If that happens it will become illegal to own an intact dog or intact cat in California. As Assembly member Levine explained in his testimony before the Senate Local Government Committee several weeks ago, AB 1634 makes owning an intact dog or intact cat a "secondary offense", analogous to the seat belt law which made driving without a seat belt a secondary offense. 

Make no mistake about what this means. It means that owning an intact dog or cat will be illegal in California, no exceptions. No exceptions for registered purebreds. No exceptions for dogs or cats owned by responsible breeders. No exceptions for police dogs, search-and-rescue dogs, detection dogs, hunting dogs, working farm and ranch dogs, or any other dog. There are no longer any exemptions or ways to obtain intact permits in AB 1634. All that was removed when the bill was gut amended. Furthermore, the primary offense that activates the fines and sterilization mandate in AB 1634 includes "complaints" -- mere allegations that need not be valid or proven. Your neighbor can complain that your intact dog was in his yard, and even if you can prove the allegation was untrue, even if no one believes the allegation, you can still be fined or ordered to sterilize your dog. Mr. Levine used this very example in his committee testimony. AB 1634 will be voted on in the full California State Senate sometime between August 5 and August 31 (the deadline). It already passed the Assembly. The State Senate is not receiving as much opposition to the new AB 1634 as they had about the previous versions. I have spoken with Senate staff and heard this message. I am seeing only a small fraction of the response that we had last year. Your letters, faxes, and emails sent last year don't count anymore.

If Californians don't seriously step up the response, this bill will pass the California state legislature. We managed to stop the old bill and can stop this one. We cannot stop it with well-reasoned arguments alone. It doesn't work that way. We can stop it if those arguments come from tens of thousands of Californians. If you own an intact dog or intact cat in California, if you want responsible dog or cat breeding to continue in California, or if you just don't like the idea of the state government declaring all intact dogs and cats illegal, then please take action now. There is no longer any time to wait. Ways that you can take action are on the home page of the Save Our Dogs website. http://saveourdogs.net/ Some of them only take a few minutes of your time (a brief phone call to your state senator's office and a customizable email using NAIA's capwiz that already has major objections for you to select). The most effective thing you can do is to visit the district office of your state senator and discuss your objections. A review of the major objections to the bill is here, formatted as a sample letter you can edit as you see fit. http://saveourdogs.net/documents/senateSample.doc Please help. 

Laura Sanborn http://saveourdogs.net/


----------



## kevin chin (Jul 27, 2008)

California Residents:

You have just two days to convince your State Senator to save German
Shepherd Dogs and Schutzhund in California. As soon as Tuesday, the
State Senate could pass a law that will make it illegal to own an
intact dog. Period. No exceptions. That will be the end of GSDs,
Malis, Dobies, Rotties, and Schutzhund in California. If you don't
act now, then plan on selling your dogs or moving out of state.

Go to this California State Government web site and enter your
address.

http://192.234.213.69/lmapsearch/framepage.asp

It will give you the name and telephone numbers of your State
Senator. Call the Capitol office first thing Monday morning and tell
them that you oppose Assembly Bill 1634. If you can't do that much,
then you have no right to whine when this law passes and intact dogs
are banned. Unless you have already called in the past couple of
weeks, then you must do it again.

As it stands, this bill is going to pass the Senate. I can imagine
all the angry posts on this list when it does; "why didn't somebody
do something" or whatever. Well, it's time to put up or shut up. If
you don't get off your ass and make one simple phone call, then by
god you deserve for it to pass. Unfortunately you'll take the rest
of us who have done something down with you.

If you think nobody could pass a law that stupid, then sit on your
ass and you will get to see it happen.

For more info on California Assembly Bill 1634 go to this web site:

http://saveourdogs.net

My apologies for the strong language to those of you who are working
to save our dogs.

Douglas Surber
"Lodi" Artemis vom Kiefern Tal SchH3, IPO3, FH, PSA1


----------



## Meena Moitra (Jul 11, 2008)

Yahoo!!!
Just received email from PetPac that AB1634 was defeted in CA senate today!!!!!!!! (Also read earlier today that AKC revoked endorsement/neutrality on bill so they didn't slip to the dark side, yet.)
Keep up the fight folks!
I am running through the refrain for cancan girl chorus in my head now...


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I read that too. Thank God for the GOOD dog people. AKC did good.


----------

